# Soft roll up tonneau covers.



## alleyyooper (Apr 17, 2017)

I've always had a cap of one brand or another that was a bit over cab high. they have really gotten expensive these days and have decided I want a soft tonneau cover I can roll up behind the cab when I want to haul large objects and fire wood on occasion.

So if you have one which brand and how old is it and would you buy again.

 Al


----------



## row.man (Apr 18, 2017)

I can't speak for brands, but I can mention what I know. 
I had a soft cover with snaps, and my dad had one with a continuous plastic tab that slid in a slot in the frame .
The frames we had were clamped to the bed rails, with removable bows and end pieces. 
They were great in the summer, but impossible to shut in the winter. The cold made the vinyl shrink, and it was impossible to get it snapped shut again. 
There are covers where the side frame rails fold up, and these allow you to close the top any time of year


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 18, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I ended up buying a hard ABS plastic model made by a company called under cover.
It only weighs 58 pounds and comes with hooks you can put on a wall and hang the cover out of the way when not in use. It also locks to keep things some what safe from thieves.

 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 18, 2017)

alleyyooper said:


> Thanks for the reply. I ended up buying a hard ABS plastic model made by a company called under cover.
> It only weighs 58 pounds and comes with hooks you can put on a wall and hang the cover out of the way when not in use. It also locks to keep things some what safe from thieves.
> 
> Al




Good to hear you went with a hard cover. Although I've never owned a tonneau cover myself, I know a few that have. Within a year or so, the vinyl become stretched and loose. Rain is very hard on them as well.


----------



## CabinFever (Apr 18, 2017)

Hey Al,
Looks like I'm a little late to the show as you already bought a cover.

FWIW, I've been very happy with the Access Tonneau cover on my pickup. It's been there for 10 years with no problems. It is still like new and tight as a drum.

http://www.accesscover.com/


----------



## row.man (Apr 18, 2017)

Hard tonneau covers are more secure, back when I had my truck they cost more than a cap.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Caps now a days, can run well up to and over $2K for a good name fiberglass one.


----------



## ironman_gq (Apr 19, 2017)

I've got a Lund Elite roll up, they use a heavy waterproof nylon canvas type material instead of the vinyl. Latching mechanism compensates for the fabric shrinking in the cold and the sides used velcro, so far been great. Best part is it's under $300 so if I damage it it's not the end of the world.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 20, 2017)

Not a good picture of the cover but, want to test the new photo 3d party host.







 Al


----------

